# Help me fish lake acworth



## Bradley_G (Jul 16, 2013)

I've fished this probably half a dozen times with only about 3 dinks to show for it. Two I caught up in the trees on the east side of the lake, and one off the last point before the spillway. I've fished since 2 or three times and just cant seem to find any amount of fish. I've tried fishing the grasss with topwater, plastics, crankbaits on the hump, and very little to show. I fish from both kayak and boat.

If anyone can offer some advice for this little jewel I'd be mighty appreciative.


----------



## Old Dead River (Jul 16, 2013)

i'm pretty sure fishlipps fishes there a lot, you might ask him


----------



## TroutManJoe (Jul 17, 2013)

If u r a GON subscriber, there was a feature article a couple months ago about the lake. I don't think it's available online though. It's a great crappie lake, There are some great bass too, but they're tougher from what folks tell me.


----------



## ridindirty (Jul 17, 2013)

pm me sometime today and ill tell you a few baits you need to use. its a great lake to fish but it is hard fishing.


----------



## rkreder001 (Jul 17, 2013)

I have fished this lake for the last 5 years and every year it seems to get harder and harder to catch bass. I now pretty much just troll for crappie.


----------



## Jonboater (Jul 17, 2013)

Use your fishfinder for brush pile and hit them. Or throw a deep diving crank bait.


----------



## gsp754 (Jul 17, 2013)

Jonboater said:


> Use your fishfinder for brush pile and hit them. Or throw a deep diving crank bait.



deep diving? Where, i cant find any deep water. Also, have people sank many brush piles out there?


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jul 18, 2013)

You'll find quality before quantity in Lake Acworth....


----------



## gsp754 (Jul 18, 2013)

Tmpr111 said:


> You'll find quality before quantity in Lake Acworth....



You might be right, i dont think i have caught any dinks out of Acworth. I have never caught a lot of fish out of the lake, but the ones i have caught have all been decent fish. The OP caught a 5# largemouth bass yesterday morning while we were there. A couple trips before that i caught a nice spot, but we never catch a bunch of fish.


----------



## Doog (Jul 19, 2013)

rkreder001 said:


> I have fished this lake for the last 5 years and every year it seems to get harder and harder to catch bass. I now pretty much just troll for crappie.



Agree on the bass getting harder every year. The grass is your friend but there's a lot of it this time of year and it doesn't all produce. 
Be quiet, patient and watch your line closely w plastics. Fish the conditions using "grass techniques 101" and you'll find some good ones. Don't expect a lot of bites...


----------



## thedudeabides (Jul 19, 2013)

They don't call it the dead sea for nothing... Have you tried drop shotting brush piles ~ 25-30' deep ?


----------



## littlewolf (Jul 19, 2013)

thedudeabides said:


> They don't call it the dead sea for nothing... Have you tried drop shotting brush piles ~ 25-30' deep ?



Think thats Allatoona


----------



## gsp754 (Jul 19, 2013)

thedudeabides said:


> They don't call it the dead sea for nothing... Have you tried drop shotting brush piles ~ 25-30' deep ?



You tell me where there is 25-30 feet of water and i will try it!


----------



## thedudeabides (Jul 19, 2013)

littlewolf said:


> Think thats Allatoona



Correct, I've actually never fished Acworth. For some reason I just always think Allatoona when I hear it.


----------



## EClass (Jul 19, 2013)

I fish it a couple times a year. Last tiem I was there was Feb. and caught a couple really nice ones. 4#LM and some decent spots. Straight out, white bridge in the back by golf course and along the rip-rap @ 92 is where I was.

Try skipping a frog through the shallows in the tall grass?


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jul 20, 2013)

....most bass that I've caught in Lake Acworth were caught while fishing "very slow".


----------



## Crappiepappy (Jul 20, 2013)

It has been a long time since I have fished Acworth.
I have a 7lb and 8lb largemouth on the wall that were caught one week apart. ( I caught the 7lb and my dad caught the 8lb )
This was in 1985.
That same year, a friend of mine caught a 10lb largemouth.
There is also a 2 1/4 crappie on the wall that my dad caught in 1998
The best bait back then was a brown colored Tom Mann worm.
The best fishing was up the lake from the boat ramp.


----------



## EClass (Jul 20, 2013)

Crappiepappy said:


> The best bait back then was a brown colored Tom Mann worm.



I used Zoom Pumpkin Seed Finesse Worms and  black Zoom 6" Lizards.

Texas Rigged. I also fished them really slow because water was chilly but that might be the all season technique.


----------



## Randall (Jul 23, 2013)

I think most of the banks and grassbeds are beat to death. I usually fish the middle of the lake with crankbaits and swimbaits to catch bigger fish. Anywhere there are stumps near a small depth change usually holds fish.


----------



## weneroux (Jul 23, 2013)

How deep is Lake Acworth?


----------



## EClass (Jul 23, 2013)

weneroux said:


> How deep is Lake Acworth?



From what I recall, most of it is 8-12' through the middle. There may be a few spots that are 15'. Otherwise it is real shallow everywhere else.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 23, 2013)

The downfall of that lake was the golfcourse and all the silt being washed into that end.I grew up on that lake,and while bass wern't my target when I was a kid,I filled many a washtub with bream.

The boat ramp is actually an old road that was there before fillin.You won't find any structure because it was a cottonfield.


----------

